# What would you like to discuss in the firearm forum?



## Cruentus (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi all. As a new Moderator (30-90 days probationary as of yesterday) for both the knife (in conjunction with OUlobo) and firearm forums, part of what I want to do in these forums is to bring good information, resources, and discussions to the forum. What will help me to do this is to know where some of your interests lie in regards to firearms and tactics.

So, I have divised a poll to get an idea of where some of your interests lie, and what MT members would like to discuss in regards to firearms. You can vote more then one category, and feel free to post and explain your reasons, or to clarify (especially if you say "other").

Thanks...  :armed: 

Paul Janulis


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome aboard Paul~!!

~Tess


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 1, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard Paul~!!
> 
> ~Tess



LOL Destroy all evidence of any screwups, and pay no attention to the Tess behind the curtian!  :roflmao:  

Thanks Tess!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 1, 2004)

Evidence has been obliterated.. well at least tis in cold storage.. Poll works and I put a bit of info in the Mod training lounge 

*getting off this box~!!
You're welcome Paul .. *scampers outta this crazy world *


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 2, 2004)

As this is a M.A. forum first and foremost, I would like to see more discussions on the tactical/self-defense aspects of the firearms world.  I (like any gun owner) also enjoy talking about the latest "toys" on the market etc. and I've always been interested in firearms history and development.  

Basically, this is the firearms forum, let's talk about firearms   :mp5:


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 2, 2004)

My evidence destroyed????  I'm crushed!!!!!

Seriously, I would like to avoid things like the endless 9mm v. .45 debate; the 5.56 vs 7.62 debate, and the like.
I agree w/ Kenpotex that tactics are of more relevance to this board (and there are numerous firearms boards with a wealth of tech info...)
That said, if theire is interest I would be willing to post training reviews from Blackwater and an in-house Sayoc session; as well as details on a couple of project guns.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 2, 2004)

Chad,

I would definatily be interested in hearing detailed reviews of training sessions; blackwater, sayoc, or what have you. I don't think I am alone on that one either.

Yea, if any of you guys have had the chance to go to an instructional acadamy, like Blackwater, Gunsite, TDI, or wherever, definatily post a review!

Paul


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 2, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> My evidence destroyed????  I'm crushed!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, I would like to avoid things like the endless 9mm v. .45 debate; the 5.56 vs 7.62 debate, and the like.
> I agree w/ Kenpotex that tactics are of more relevance to this board (and there are numerous firearms boards with a wealth of tech info...)
> That said, if theire is interest I would be willing to post training reviews from Blackwater and an in-house Sayoc session; as well as details on a couple of project guns.



Heh...Chad, you know the 9mm vs. .45 debate is bound to happened sooner or later!


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 2, 2004)

Yeah; it will.  And I will comment on it in my Blackwater review (next week sometime).  I'll add a report on Gunsite when I get back; I'm going in Feb.
 :ultracool


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 2, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Yeah; it will.  And I will comment on it in my Blackwater review (next week sometime).  I'll add a report on Gunsite when I get back; I'm going in Feb.
> :ultracool



Hey...how come you get to do cool stuff!?!  :ultracool Well, your almost 10 years older then me...so someday I will get to these acadamies myself. "Mom...can I be like Chad when I grow up!?"   

Seriously, that would be really cool if you could review these academies when you get the chance.

Paul


----------



## Tgace (Dec 2, 2004)

Why the "tactical/self-defense" differentiation between pistol/non-pistol? I would think the subject could be all inclusive.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 2, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Why the "tactical/self-defense" differentiation between pistol/non-pistol? I would think the subject could be all inclusive.



It could be for sure. I just wanted to see how the interest was weighted between the two. I would have done 4 seperate; one for pistol, one for rifle, one for shotgun, one for "assault weapon," but I could only do 10 categories for the poll. So I figured pistol/non-pistol would do well enough.


----------



## Tgace (Dec 3, 2004)

Thats cool...


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 3, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Seriously, I would like to avoid things like the endless 9mm v. .45 debate; the 5.56 vs 7.62 debate, and the like.


 Thanks, I forgot to mention this...add "revolver vs semi-auto" to the same list.



			
				Tulisan said:
			
		

> Heh...Chad, you know the 9mm vs. .45 debate is bound to happened sooner or later!


 Let me fix that right now.  Everyone listenin?  FIND SOMETHING *YOU* CAN SHOOT WELL AND PRACTICE A LOT!!!     Seriously though, while we all have our preferences (mine happens to be the divinely insprired 1911 )  it boils down to what works for the individual.


----------



## psi_radar (Dec 3, 2004)

Some categories are more appropriate given this is an M.A. board, but I wouldn't mind discussing any of those topics, if you and OULobo have the bandwidth to cover them. I marked "other" because I'd like to hear product comparisons/reviews and, because this is a product-based MA, lists/links of good sources for various materials.


----------



## Escrima Demon (Dec 5, 2004)

How about shooting with your "weak" hand? Is this important to do well??


What is an Assault Weapon?  My dad says there are only rifles and carbines, and the term is a make believe term by anti-gunners.

Thanks!


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 5, 2004)

Escrima Demon said:
			
		

> How about shooting with your "weak" hand? Is this important to do well??
> 
> 
> What is an Assault Weapon?  My dad says there are only rifles and carbines, and the term is a make believe term by anti-gunners.
> ...



I think shooting with your weak hand is very important.

I also agree with you about the term "assault weapon," which is why I often put it in "quotes" when I type it.... :wink1:


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 5, 2004)

"assault weapons" by definition must be full auto weapons firing an intermediate to low powered round...not available for general public consumption.

Non-dominant hand shooting- if you are serious about combat shooting you should be cultivating the skill.


----------



## Escrima Demon (Dec 6, 2004)

Mr. Chad,

Is the SKS an assault weapon?  

I saw them at gunshows for under 200 dollars.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 6, 2004)

Escrima Demon said:
			
		

> Mr. Chad,
> 
> Is the SKS an assault weapon?
> 
> I saw them at gunshows for under 200 dollars.



I consider it a rifle. However, if you modify it, something I do not recommend, it could be considered an assault weapon by Chad's definition...

Paul


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 6, 2004)

Nope.  The SKS is properly a carbine (shorter shoulder arm firing a reduced power round.  Modifying it doesnt change a thing.  It was inspired by the original assault rifle, but is not itself one.
Some basic definitions:
Battle rifle- a shoulder arm firing a full power round: eg the M1, M14, M1903, Lee-Enfield, Moisin-Nagant, FAL, Gewehr 98, etc.
Carbine- Shoulder arm firing a reduced power or pistol class round, often with a shortened barrel- M1 carbine (not related to the M1 rifle), SKS, mini 14; arguably the AK/AR families in semi-auto garb; HK94, many examples in the Winchester 94/Marlin 92 families.

The term assault rifle (SturmGewehr) was coined by the Germans in WWII; the St.G 42/43 was the prototype.  Hitler hated the concept, so the R&D guys renamed the final product the MP44 (Machinepistole- spelling may be off here).  The first batch went to the eastern front, shot the hell out of the Russians, who promptly set about copying the thing (It does resemble an AK 47, but the internals are fairly different).  The SKS was fielded in the meantime; its shortened round (7.62x39 vs. the then standard Soviet 7.62x54R) was inspired by the shortened 8mm round in the German weapon.

People do all sorts of goofy things to SKSs; doesnt make them assault weapons ; just maked them bastardized SKSs.  They are decent, rugged, if not terribly accurate guns and are fun to shoot.  The big advantage is that ammo is cheap.  I also like shooting a gun that does not draw me into the "pursuit of accuracy" game sometimes; the SKS just is what it is.

That being said, I would't pay $200 for one.  Mine cost $60 many years ago; I wouldn't give it up, but I also wouldn't go above $75 for one.

Please note that the SKS is a semi-auto only weapon. Whether it can be modified or not is irrelevant; what is NOT irrelevant is that doing so is a federal crime worth 10 years and 10K in fines (So Paul, to add to the title what should get slammed and deleted here is any attempt at discussion of illegal modification to weapons).

Hope this clarifies some as to the historical origins of the term; as to buying assault weapons...not without some big bucks and a hell of a lot of licenses.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, that clears that up.



> Hope this clarifies some as to the historical origins of the term; as to buying assault weapons...not without some big bucks and a hell of a lot of licenses.



Exactly why I don't recommend it!!  :ultracool 



> That being said, I would't pay $200 for one. Mine cost $60 many years ago; I wouldn't give it up, but I also wouldn't go above $75 for one.



Dude, you bought yours for 60 bucks? Was this black-market or in the late 1970's or something! lol.

The one I have was a gift, so to speak, so I didn't buy it. So in all seriousness, if you know where could I buy one for that cheap, please let me know!


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 10, 2005)

Back in the early 90's they (pre AWB) they ran $59-69; ChiCom ammo was like $49/case (incidentally Winchester pulled the "black talon" loads off the market in exchange for a ban on Chinese ammo....guess who stepped up to fill that niche market!)


----------

